# Speedometer and Odometer problem...



## mcs32jr1968 (Jul 30, 2008)

Proud owner of a 1989 Sentra Coupe...(225k miles and runs fine!)

Six months ago, odometer stopped working,
this morning, speedometer stopped working and Engine Check Light goes on (stays on constantly no blinks)...

Haynes manual is useless to address this problem...
Checked with Autozone site and it suggested it might be the Vehicle Speed Sensor...

If so, where the heck is the VSS and how do I change it?

Any other suggestions as how to fix are welcome...


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

the VSS is in the instrument cluster. ive never changed one. if you can find a Chilton Manual, it will be alot more informative than the haynes.


----------



## mcs32jr1968 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Thanks for the info re: speedometer/odometer fix*

thanks for the info greenbean699...

I had a feeling it was in the instrument cluster...

I heard it was a real bear getting the instrument cluster out...true?

I also heard that a new Vehicle speed sensor will run me about $150, true?

Should I just go to the junkyard and try to find another instrument cluster?

I am working on getting the Chilton's manual as per your suggestion...

Anyone out there ever tackle changing the VSS?

peace to all..


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

its not hard getting the instrument cluster out. just a few screws. i would get a junk yard cluster before i paid that for a speed sensor. 

just wondering......you might check your speedo cable, just to see if its not bad as well. it will be easy to check once you have your cluster out.


----------



## mcs32jr1968 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Speedo problem...*

thanks again for all your info and help greenbean699...

I will attempt the cable check first and after I get the Chilton's will take out the instrument cluster...


peace...


----------



## philb00 (May 17, 2008)

*me too - is check lite related to speedo problem*

I have 96 nissan sentra 4cyl - and speedo needle drops to 0 intermittently
and the odometer stops rolling tooo....
And the check engine lite came on tooo ( about 5 months ago had fixed the EGR code w/ cracked vacuum hose and eng lite went off for 5 months now )... but now it's back on.

Is the speedo/odo problem reason for the check engine lite back on (probably)

Will Autozone test computer show the code for this speed/odo problem ?
What is the code for this ?

Best way to fix this ?
I won't be able to pass smog inspection with lite on, right ? (in Mass )


Thanks


----------

